# Jimbeckel Sprayer Cart Build



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone, after lugging around the five gallon Chapin backpack sprayer for a few years and loads of frustration, I decided there had to be a better way to spray. I decided to build my own sprayer cart out of one of those garden carts you sit on from Amazon. I thought it would be a fairly straightforward project but I went down the ol rabbit hole and embarked on this project. Enjoy the project build.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I pretty much scrapped the garden seat parts and kept the wheels, everything else has been fabricated from scratch


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Awful lot of work for a sprayer, Why not just buy the north star pull behind?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Awful lot of work for a sprayer, Why not just buy the north star pull behind?


It's the joy and sense of accomplishment of creating something yourself that fits your needs perfectly or much better than something off the shelf. :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Awful lot of work for a sprayer, Why not just buy the north star pull behind?
> ...


It doesn't hurt when you have @jimbeckel's fabrication skills. People like him inspired me to buy a mig welder this month. My first ever welder. :shock:


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Awful lot of work for a sprayer, Why not just buy the north star pull behind?


The finished product will have a lot more features than the North Star pull behind, it's almost complete.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Getting the frame prepped for battery power and the spray bar in the back.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Taking shape, waiting on more tuning and a different nozzle to arrive. Had to modify the spray bar as it was too low to the ground for my spray tip I selected.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks like the tank i use on my gorilla cart. I did some edits to mine. The valve was not the best so I swapped it with a teejet one. I also modified the pick up tube to sit more to the corner and be able to pick up most/all of the tank water.

I can't tell if you plan to pull or push. Do a water full test to make sure the center of gravity is good.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

g-man said:


> That looks like the tank i use on my gorilla cart. I did some edits to mine. The valve was not the best so I swapped it with a teejet one. I also modified the pick up tube to sit more to the corner and be able to pick up most/all of the tank water.
> 
> I can't tell if you plan to pull or push. Do a water full test to make sure the center of gravity is good.


Will do, thanks for the pointers, pickup tube looks like it needs to be longer in the tank. This is just a pull unit for around the yard, I added the teejet sprayer gun and 25 feet of hose for the landscaping bed. It's close to completion and been a fun project. I have two salvage JD 180 SL's (salvage) waiting to go up on the table for work.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Finished product, big thanks to @g-man for helping me troubleshoot some flow and spray issues. This rig should help me cover the lawn accurately and quicker.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Awful lot of work for a sprayer, Why not just buy the north star pull behind?
> ...


👍🏼 Totally, completely, fully agree. This looks pretty awesome, @jimbeckel.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

JayGo said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > UFG8RMIKE said:
> ...


Thanks, another fun project


----------

